# DO YOU SNAP OUT OF DR/DP OR IS IT GRADUAL



## samisworried (Apr 12, 2011)

i am stuck in the what would seem to be the end of dr as i do not feel like things are unreal as such anymore i just seem to be having dizziness and i cant focus very well i also get quite tired and when im tired sometimes my focus gets worse and i seem to go back into a dreamy state my symptoms of DR seem to be very mild ones but it feels as if i cant get over the last hurdle

Can people tell me there experiences of recovering and what it is like before you full recover


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

samisworried said:


> i am stuck in the what would seem to be the end of dr as i do not feel like things are unreal as such anymore i just seem to be having dizziness and i cant focus very well i also get quite tired and when im tired sometimes my focus gets worse and i seem to go back into a dreamy state my symptoms of DR seem to be very mild ones but it feels as if i cant get over the last hurdle
> 
> Can people tell me there experiences of recovering and what it is like before you full recover


hey bro.. hm for me it was definitely gradual. But still, my perception of reality is still quite different than what it used to be before DP (both in my metaphysical views and on sensory perceptions). Though most physical/mental symptoms went away, some more subtle remain and with those it is more about coming to terms with them/accepting it, learning to like them, than changing them or dealing away with them
However, with the tiredness/fatigue/dizziness, maybe its something physical, say you're lacking some nutrients, or you re having an allergic reaction to some foods. try a restriction diet: no gluten, no meat, no dairy, no sugar. for a couple of weeks, see if you improve (make sure u take some vit12 supplement). also maybe, this is quite weird, but you can try Copper supplements. they helped me quite a lot. if you eat legumes, seeds, etc.. make sure you soak them for at least 24hs, with water and some drops of lemon juice, it will remove poisonous phytic acid and antinutrients.
also do some daily walks, will freshen up your mind. and stay awake, you need to cultivate lucidity. yeah you are dreaming, but you can lucid dream/live. being asleep inside a dream is probably the worse way to go. it means not having control of where the dream is going.

let me know how you feel
[email protected]

Love
Abraxas


----------



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

i recovered from dr after experiencing it for 6 years or so... the recovery is very gradual. The analogy I always say is that it feels like sobering up - but the process doesnt take aobut 10 hours but one year. 
I have had full blown dr for 3 years and I don't have a lot of hope to recover this time for some reason.


----------



## christy (Dec 19, 2010)

yesyes said:


> i recovered from dr after experiencing it for 6 years or so... the recovery is very gradual. The analogy I always say is that it feels like sobering up - but the process doesnt take aobut 10 hours but one year.
> I have had full blown dr for 3 years and I don't have a lot of hope to recover this time for some reason.


Hi Yesyes,
I came across your quote. Was just curious as to how you recovered from DR after 6 years. I have also had chronic DR for years... I'm feeling so depressed lately because I feel like it's the wall I just can't overcome...


----------



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

christy said:


> Hi Yesyes,
> I came across your quote. Was just curious as to how you recovered from DR after 6 years. I have also had chronic DR for years... I'm feeling so depressed lately because I feel like it's the wall I just can't overcome...


christy,
I experienced dp/dr from ages 19-23... then it went away and now i got it again at age 31 (i am 34 now) I just cannot snap out of it, no matter what I do - meds, relaxation, etc. etc. I am currently feeling the same way you do - I just cannot overcome it and I feel hopeless about it.


----------



## christy (Dec 19, 2010)

yesyes said:


> christy,
> I experienced dp/dr from ages 19-23... then it went away and now i got it again at age 31 (i am 34 now) I just cannot snap out of it, no matter what I do - meds, relaxation, etc. etc. I am currently feeling the same way you do - I just cannot overcome it and I feel hopeless about it.


so sorry you are now experiencing it again. was the dr u experienced from 19-23 chronic? and how did you overcome it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

christy said:


> so sorry you are now experiencing it again. was the dr u experienced from 19-23 chronic? and how did you overcome it, if you don't mind me asking?


Christy,
yes, it was chronic... I don't know how I even recovered from it. I didnt take any meds, I didnt see any psychologists or do anything. At that point I had no idea what was going on with me. I thought I had a problem with my back pinching a nerve or something, oxygen levels in my brain, etc. etc. I never thought I was going to get over it. When I was younger I had dp/dr 24-7 but less intense than what I am experiencing right now. I recall having also "good days" but now I don't have a good day... This sucks!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

you snap out of it the moment you forget about it.


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

I half snapped out of it, then slowly came out of the rest of it over time, so it was a gradual thing.

I like the comparison to sobering up, it's exactly like that. It takes while for your brain to recover and settle down.


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

Mine was entirely gradual. Bit by bit it left. Sometimes I still feel a little claustrophobic and rooms may look a little cramped, but apart from that it is essentially gone.


----------



## kendra198907 (May 20, 2011)

ya its very gradual. for me i felt weird sometimes i still do but my symptoms bit by bit are going away and are less severe. for me if im destracted i dont think about it and if i have time to think i think about it but it doesnt scare me as much and its easier to ignore those feelings. im just at the bit end of it soon it will be gone, dont loose hope.


----------



## AlexDAK (Jan 17, 2011)

It was very gradual, 0,1% in a day, but one day I realized that the world became real, but still I cant't concentrate as before.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

samisworried said:


> i am stuck in the what would seem to be the end of dr as i do not feel like things are unreal as such anymore i just seem to be having dizziness and i cant focus very well i also get quite tired and when im tired sometimes my focus gets worse and i seem to go back into a dreamy state my symptoms of DR seem to be very mild ones but it feels as if i cant get over the last hurdle
> 
> Can people tell me there experiences of recovering and what it is like before you full recover


Im a bit like this too. I sometimes feel as though the end is near but I generally feel pretty unwell.. wavering, quivering vision that looks more 'flat' than 'unreal' now days. The light sensitivity is bad still, brighter/ligher areas in my vision stand out more and disorientate me. I get nausia very often because of this.

Please tell me this is the last stage!


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

samisworried said:


> i am stuck in the what would seem to be the end of dr as i do not feel like things are unreal as such anymore i just seem to be having dizziness and i cant focus very well i also get quite tired and when im tired sometimes my focus gets worse and i seem to go back into a dreamy state my symptoms of DR seem to be very mild ones but it feels as if i cant get over the last hurdle
> 
> Can people tell me there experiences of recovering and what it is like before you full recover


I'm in recovery mode after years of this. It's gradual for me, but I also have short segments where it's completely lifted for 30 seconds or so. Completely gone. Then it shifts back to semi...


----------

